# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  comment aller  la ligne dans un label

## javamax

Salut,

J'ai un label qui contient du texte avec plusieurs lignes et je voudrais aller  la ligne mais je n'y arrive pas.


```

```

et voila le main


```

```

Voila comment fait on pour aller  la ligne ?
Et est ce une bonne ide d'utiliser un label pour crire du texte dans une fenetre qui contiendra aussi des boutons par la suite ?
Sinon que puis je utiliser de mieux ?
Merci

----------


## gifffftane

::faq::  Comment faire un JLabel de plusieurs lignes ?

----------


## javamax

Merci bien gifffftane.

----------

